# A Book Designer's view on the iPad



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

http://craigmod.com/journal/ipad_and_books/

Interesting.

Mike


----------



## yekdeli (Mar 8, 2010)

This was really eye-opening.  There are many things about book making that I didn't even begin to think about  Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting this! I only had time to get about half way through the discussion, but it is very, very interesting.


----------

